

Why is one not able to tweet "Get Better"? - navi4all
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/9543/is-one-not-able-to-tweet-get-better-because-its-something-dorseys-father-us

======
ryanseys
Seems to work for me. [1] Maybe they fixed it?

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/ryanseys/status/442104260059488256](https://twitter.com/ryanseys/status/442104260059488256)

------
gregcohn
super-interesting. Misleading headline, as it apparently works on any two-word
tweet in which the first word is get (thus having nothing to do with Jack
Dorsey's family). It seems like a bug that is a legacy of the SMS command-line
interface, GET command.

Nice find though.

